# Bloodline



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

How do you create a bloodline.Like lets say Razors Edge,that bloodline name had to come from something right so how do you get to the point of calling it what you want to call it,and how does it become as big a name as something like that.I'm just doing some research and I know people on here have lifetimes over me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe this will help you

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/5733-starting-my-own-bloodline.html


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And one more too look at ...

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/3460-how-start-my-own-kennel-bloodline.html


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

There is alot of good post but what I dont understand is if you have a dog lets say razors edge(male)and you have another dog lets say gaff(female) and you breed them then you have a RE/Gaff pup right so as long as you keep that going those are what you have so how can you call it something else.Or am I just missing it.I dont want to start my own bloodline nor do I have the exsperince to do so.Just here in pa we have alot of SH*T talkers who say dumb things alot of the time and I want to see whats true and false and how do you register a pup that doesnt have papers I thought the mom and dad had to have them for you pup to get them


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not real sure of what you're trying to say but here goes. If you have a RE male but he's under your name and you have a gotti female in your name, then someone might say they have a (example: billsblues bully) when in fact they really don't. The dog's are still RE and Gotti. And you have to have both parents registered in order for the pups to be registered. If the parents aren't registered there is no way to get papers legally.


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

That's exactly what I was asking now I understand and get it thanks a bunch


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

your welcome! glad to help.


----------

